
Apple, Google, Facebook condemn GCHQ proposal to eavesdrop on encrypted messages - jmsflknr
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/05/30/apple-google-and-whatsapp-condemn-gchq-ghost-proposal.html
======
samfriedman
The GCHQ article in question: [https://www.lawfareblog.com/principles-more-
informed-excepti...](https://www.lawfareblog.com/principles-more-informed-
exceptional-access-debate)

>We’re _not_ talking about weakening encryption or defeating the end-to-end
nature of the service. In a solution like this, we’re normally talking about
suppressing a notification on a target’s device, and _only_ on the device of
the target and possibly those they communicate with. That’s a very different
proposition to discuss and you don’t even have to touch the encryption.

